# Help!! Has anyone else ever had a huge difference in growth percentile?



## kcoennen

Experienced moms of multiples... help! Were any of you told there was a huge difference in the growth percentile, and the babies went on to be alright??? 

I had a growth ultrasound today. During the ultrasound, everything seemed fine. She measured them, told me their weights, and acted like everything was normal. When I met with my doctor it was a different story.

She told me that I am now considered high risk and will be going to a perinatal doctor at the hospital. The growth percentiles between the two babies is a huge difference. They are both measuring on track for their weights, but Baby A is not growing as fast as Baby B. Baby A is in the 30th percentile and Baby B is in the 80th percentile. This deals just with their growth, not their sizes. Baby B is larger than Baby A, but she is worried about their growth differences. So, it means 1 of 3 things. 1 - I will have one large baby and one tiny baby. 2 - Something is wrong with the umbilical cord to Baby A. 3 - There is not enough blood flow to Baby A. 

So, I have to go to the hospital this week to get more scans done. If they stay on the same growth track, that's good. They will just be different sizes and I won't go all the way to 37 weeks. If something is wrong with the umbilical cord or blood flow, they will monitor me at least once a week at the hospital, and if Baby A keeps slowing down, I will be put on bed rest, and if that doesn't work, then hospital bed rest so they can check the babies daily. If Baby A slows down too much, they will deliver them really early. I was told to start packing my hospital bag just in case I end up on hospital bed rest

I am so not ready for this. I found out at 3:45, and have been crying ever since. I know I need to be strong for them, and need to keep calm, but I can't. I just want both babies to stay in there and keep growing. I think the thing that upset me the most is I asked my doctor if that means they will still both make it and I won't lose Baby A. She hesitated and said "That's why you will be going to see the perinatal doctors so they can keep a close eye on them." I know after 24 weeks the are viable outside the womb, but what are their chances if they are born early? 

So here are their measurements: (Remember I'm 23w2d according to the dr)

Karissa (Baby A): 23w0d, 1lb4oz, 145bpm
Corinne (Baby B): 23w6d, 1lb7oz, 141bpm


----------



## kcoennen

No one ever heard of it? :(


----------



## labmommy

Oh hon I'm sorry :( I am pregnant with fraternal twins. Long story short it was a 48% size discordance a few weeks ago. One placenta (of the smaller baby) is on my cervix which makes me have placenta previa and I am set for c section most definitely. This also means he doesn't have as much access to the good nutrients and blood as the other. The other is an anterior placenta and the baby's looking good. Your babies are a great size. My smaller one was smaller than yours at the time they discovered this about the exact same stage you're in now. There was some resistance in umbilical cord for the smaller baby at the time but it wasn't much and as of last week it is all gone. I am on bed rest because they said elementary teachers are on their feet too much and I need to be saving my calories for my little ones, especially because of the placenta previa putting me at greater risk for preterm delivery. They diagnosed me with IUGR (growth restriction) and I go for growth scans every two weeks and dopplers weekly. Oh, my little one had very low fluid too. So, you are doing much better hon and I hope it continues that way. DON'T freak out when they give you that speech about who's not gonna make it. I spent a week and a half in severe depression after they told me to keep a packed bag because I can go in at any time to deliver as my baby will not make it. If you want to read about my whirlwind time from then til now visit my last few journal posts. I go back in tomorrow for another doppler. Good luck to you , I will be checking in on any updates. Stay strong!


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you so much for writing! I'm an elementary teacher also. Knowing I already had a high risk of bed rest, my principal hired the student teacher I had for 7 weeks as my full time assistant for the rest of the year. She doesn't allow me to walk around or anything. I sit all day and teach, while my assistant does anything physical I would need done. But, it is still exhausting teaching all day from a chair. How long have you been on bed rest for? Are you on it til you deliver? I always knew this might happen, I just never thought it would. I'm glad your little ones are doing alright. I'll be checking your journal for updates. Isn't it just the scariest thing ever??


----------



## labmommy

Oh! Too funny! I have a student teacher too. :) She's been a wonderful and timely blessing. Since she started I trained her the first day on things like bathroom breaks and walking students to specials/lunch so I already had my walking cut down. Unfortunately the MFM doctors didn't care when this came full force two and a half weeks ago and so now I am FMLA til the end of the year. Now I do emails, parent phone calls and planning for the full time sub from bed. It is very scary. You are doing well though tbh with those weights and sizes. I have a feeling they are giving you more "doom and gloom" than they need to because I've heard a few ounces is not too uncommon. My boys were almost a pound difference. Either way, those doctors sure know how to get you. They talked me into steroid shots at 24 weeks. Well, the effect is now gone. They're only good for two weeks...If it is IUGR for you I suggest laying on your left side for blood flow, lots of water and lots of protein. Start to enjoy boost protein shakes. If you have time do some research on these things.


----------



## kjv

hiya

I'm having boy/girl twins. My boy is above average and my girl is 10th percentile. The scan lady said there was a size difference at the scan but it was my consultant who decided instead of monthly scans, I now need fortnightly scans. They want to keep an eye on her. Her placenta is fine and so is his, I did ask whether its cos she a girl and they said no, I asked can I do anything to help her ie eat more, no. I have another scan friday where I will be 30wks. All I can do is wait. It is worrying, I feel totally useless for her but on the plus side she is healthy just a little smaller. I will find out on 18th May what will happen. I'm planning a natural birth as both babies are head down. I feel so lucky to have got this far no problems, although uncomfortable and feeling ill all the time. My poor hubby rings me every hour when hes in work cos he does nothing but worry. 

We will get through this and wait it out :coffee: just try be positive, I know its hard but look at the end result. I'm thinking your twins are identical??


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi there hun. I am always a little puzzled as to why doctors panic at size discordance between twins. Sure if there is a known placental/cord issue then fair enough, but if there isn't, and if the smaller twin has remained on a consistent, but lower growth curve then I can't see why the cause for concern.

My boys were consistently different in weight and measurements. I can't remember the exact difference now, but the smaller was always a good 1/1.5Ibs different in weighT, ad his head, leg and abdomen measurements were 75th versus the 100th Centile of his bigger brother. At birth they kept the difference.

My consultant was never worried or even mentioned it. One baby was just made and built differently to the other. You are still quite early on in pregnancy, and what I don't know is if at this stage the differences are meant to be less marked. I do know that weight is pretty much uniform between all babies in utero until they hit around 28wks, when genetic differences emerge, and weight varies. Twins in general begin to show a difference in growth rate compared to singletons also from this gestation. Before then all babies (singletons and twins) tend to grow at a similar rate. That said, both your babies are within normal ranges, so not sure why the concern.

If it helps, my singleton daughter was only 1Ib 7 at 24wks (when she was born), this was very average and she was, apart from her prematurity, healthy for gestation. Try not to worry chick, this is probably something and nothing and your doctor is just excercising caution. It is good that you will be closely monitored anyway, but I am sure everything will turn out ok :hugs:


----------



## scottishchick

Hi im 31 weeks with identical twin boys, one of my boys are a bit behind the other and has been like that since the first time i got scanned. Theyre both growing at the same rate, just that one is said to be smaller than the other. But as other people have said you dont usually get twins the exact same size there usually is a difference. I dont anything about what they weigh or anything they dont mention that, just baby 1 is like on 50 centile and the other is just at 10. My doctor recently said about thinking about having a c-section due to the size difference, but think im just going to refuse that option unless I really have to get 1. They dont say much when i go every 2 weeks just say that there is a small difference but dont make much of a deal about it so im guessing its no that much of an issue really, they just like to keep an eye on you.
So try not to panick, as i said my twins have always had that difference since day 1 but im 31 weeks now and the 2 are still growing at the exact same rate so im happy with that , good luck:kiss:

I will keep you updated anyway as i only have 5 weeks left until i will be going in to get started, let you know how I get on :cloud9:


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you ladies! I go at 3:00 to see the specialist. you all are really helping me get through this!

Kjv - they're fraternal. Two sacs, two placentas.


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you ladies! I go at 3:00 to see the specialist. you all are really helping me get through this!

Kjv - they're fraternal. Two sacs, two placentas.


----------



## fidgets mammy

the weights appear pretty normal to me. ive just been today and one is at 2lb 2 and the other at 2lb 6, they said this was not a concern as they are very similar. mine are identical. try not to worry too much and good luck at the doc


----------



## chan8180

Apologies ive not had chance to read all posts but just to tell you my story, from the first scan at 12 weeks i had huge differences in my perfectly healthy 16 month olds! I was told at 12 and 13 week scan my twins were very different in size (one was off the centile scale too small). I had monthly scans and was sent to the fetal medicine unit at 18 weeks for an amnioecis as they thought the smaller twin could have some problems. When we went they scanned and saw no reason to worry, put a whole new perspective on it so we walked away without having it done. Throughout my pregnancy twin 1 was always stable areound 50% centile, Twin 2 anywhere between 0.3 and 25% centile. At 36 weeks the placenta started to show signs of having to work too hard to pump blood though the flow was always positive so i was induced. Both boys were perfectly fine, twin 1 5.10 and twin 2 4.9 pounds. There is now a bigger gap, twin 2 is much more petite, smaller hands, feet ect and more like me and twin 2 a much bogger frame and around 75% centile now. Every story is different, hard i know not to worry believe me i agonised over it and posted just like you and i had many, many replies of similar stories and it is a lot more common than you may think. Rest and think positive im sure all will be fine x


----------



## kcoennen

Everything is good!!! My doctor had us worried for no reason. First of all, I absolutely love the Perinatal doctors. They are so relaxed, answered every question, didn't rush, and explained everything in detail. He said that yes there is a growth difference; however, it is not a huge one at all. The measurements they got today were totally different than yesterday, and I believe today's measurements more. So, he said it's up to the doctor (and me) if I want to keep going to him or go back to my regular doctor. I'm seriously thinking about going back to him for the rest of this pregnancy. 

He explained that 50% of twins come before 35 weeks and that's why my cervix should be checked every 4 weeks, and then explained what can be done if it starts becoming shorter or softer too soon. He also said that my uterus is measuring 30 weeks, and at 28 weeks it will think it's 40 weeks along and therefor start contracting to try to get the baby out (it doesn't know there are 2 in there). He went over all the preterm labor symptoms, which are everyday symptoms, and he said it's very hard to decipher between them, so if I get most of them for a prolonged period of time which is more than 2 days then to call in and get checked out. He said it's not like tv where bam everything happens at once and it's noticeable. It's a slow process. 

So, in the end, everything is great with the girls. Their hearts and every other organ is perfect and functioning correctly. It was such a relief!!!! Thank you all for your stories and kind words. It means a lot to me!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Great news hun, so pleased you had a better appointment :hugs: 

As for twins and labour, your doc is right about the extra uterine stretching and the body thinking 'it's time', but that still doesn't explain why some women do and some don't go into early labour. My uterus was measuring 52wks at 28 but still no sign of the boys at 38+wks so take heart from that. 

There are lots of other processes involved in the triggering of labour which no one yet fully understands, one of them being lung maturity and hormones released by baby to signal this. It's probably a combination of all these things which causes labour, the added strain of carrying two being a factor. 

I am a believer in rest for twin ladies to counteract the effects of this additional weight and uterine stretching. I believe it's what baked mine for so long. Glad your little ones are ok, and that you have been reassured xxx


----------



## labmommy

I'm happy to hear the good news. On the measuring - no one at the two hospital groups I've visited does measuring for twins. They say recent studies show it is not reliable information and doesn't help them make a decision about actual growth. I have quite a few friends that went to 38-39 wks with twins so I don't think it's set in stone when we will deliver. I would have a hospital bag packed the further along I get though. :hugs:


----------

